

Scanning headlines - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/scanning-headlines.html

======
csbartus
Check out <http://clair.ro/flow>

All interesting headlines I'm sharing in my Google Reader are pulled out
there. Also I'm trying to catch the current flow in tech, world, biz and
lifehacking one or two times a month.

It is the base of my Personal News Agency whatever it will be in the future

